# Excel



## Kalito (30. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Exceldateien. Eine ist in der version 3.12, die andere Version 4.0.

Der Aufbau der Datei ist etwa so:

ID | ZID | eingabenUberechnungen
1 | xp001 | Wert 
2 | xp002 | wert 2


Ich habe also 80 Dateien mit jeweils 8000Zeilen in der Struktur von v3.12. Die V4.0  ist ähnlich aufgebaut, es sind aber paar zeilen hinzugekommen bzw. weggefallen. di ZID bleibt aber identisch. Ich hab also dieses Template für die v4.0 und möchte die Daten aus der v3.12 in dieses Template kopieren. So das ich am Ende alle Daten in der neuen Version habe


----------

